# Mimosa creek kids



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I have four due to kid between feb 19th to March 19th. Two are for sure due in February and the other two were in a pen with a buck for a month so I’m unsure of when they will go. 

The two due for sure in February are first fresheners. One is a lamancha and the other is a Nigerian. 

Question about the lamancha though. If she is bred to a Nigerian buck will she still not go until day 150 or should I expect her more so to kid around day 145? 

Day 145 will be the 22nd since I am still really new to this all this is as many kids as I have ever had due at once. I finally had my first doe’s born in December. She gave me twin doe’s after only having bucks so far. Here is to hoping for a doe year


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

This is one of the doe's that was pen bred but by the way her udder is developing I'd say she's due in February vs March. No udder picture because she's super super hairy lol

pictures of the other two at another time
I haven't taken a lot and it's going to be a rainy week here.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

About your due date question - I would just be prepared at day 145 - although I think she may go longer. I always start watching for this - even though mine are all standard size. Figure if you don't need to be ready, she will hang on to them, but if you aren't ready she will kid. Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute udder!

Wishing you a healthy, simple, doe-full kidding season!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy kidding! When the little ones get here..please put their pictures in our 2020 Kidding Tally!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How are the girls looking today?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> How are the girls looking today?


They are looking good. Udders filling a little more everyday. No one is thrilled with the amount of rain we are getting right now. Everything in my area is flooded. I have pallets and things down for everyone to be able to get up off of the ground and I'm considering just putting them in shed already which is where I usually put them to kid. I currently have kids in there right now though so trying to avoid it. It's a mess. I'm also sick but I keep going out during the rain breaks to make sure everyone is doing okay.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

That's the worst!! My girls won't even walk in the mud lol I have to lay down straw paths  I'm sorry you're sick hope you feel better before the kiddos come.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

It is now snowing lol y’all pray for Tennessee. From 60 degree and thunderstorms to snow in about 24 hours maybe a little more but dang lol. We were finally enjoying nice 70 degree weather and it had only snowed once this winter so far


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hang in there..welcome to OKLAHOMA weather. Sunday 72° monday 68° TUESDAY SNOW 28° WEDNESDAY SNOW 32° THURSDAY 48 FRIDAY 60...
Then it drops to.lows & starts the rollar coaster all over again.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Usually a standard doe bred to a Nigerian buck still kids out at the 150th date. Give or take as most normal pregnancies do. I breed standard to Nigerian every year.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

rebelINny said:


> Usually a standard doe bred to a Nigerian buck still kids out at the 150th date. Give or take as most normal pregnancies do. I breed standard to Nigerian every year.


I thought maybe that was the case because even though bred the same day as my other FF the Nigerian started showing udder development first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes I've noticed the further generations of mini's do end up going closer to the 145 days but the first gen does usually are 150


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Just a quick update. Nothing new really going on here. The south still continues to flood. My ducks are very happy about all of the nature made ponds on the property now even though they have a perfectly good creek they never use. The goats are feeling super fed up with it lol 

I’ve been watching the goat that is possibly due on the 19th but with my luck this will drag way out I thought about shaving her udder so I can actually watch it but with all this rain I feel like that may just torture her so I’ll hold out on it lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Just a quick update. Nothing new really going on here. The south still continues to flood. My ducks are very happy about all of the nature made ponds on the property now even though they have a perfectly good creek they never use. The goats are feeling super fed up with it lol
> 
> I've been watching the goat that is possibly due on the 19th but with my luck this will drag way out I thought about shaving her udder so I can actually watch it but with all this rain I feel like that may just torture her so I'll hold out on it lol


I was thinking about doing the same but then I remembered how stinking cold it is here right now so I will wait until the last possible moment I think..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope the flooding recedes, to give you a break, not fun.

I can see why the ducks are loving it. But we can't let them have such a huge pond, now can we.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

This is just plug correct? I can still feel her ligs but her tail head is way loose. This ones not suppose to be due until the 22nd.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> This is just plug correct? I can still feel her ligs but her tail head is way loose. This ones not suppose to be due until the 22nd.


That's what my girl Opal has been doing for at least a week now. Everyday I clean it off every afternoon it's back Opal is due on the 22nd as well. She only had one 20 minute date this year so no other possible due dates


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> That's what my girl Opal has been doing for at least a week now. Everyday I clean it off every afternoon it's back Opal is due on the 22nd as well. She only had one 20 minute date this year so no other possible due dates


We had a buck breakout and that's how I have my date. I let my does out on my land to eat to their hearts desire everyday and this certain day my lamancha was in a heavy heat. I went to work and when my husband came to pick me up he told me the buck broke out and he was bleeding and he had the lamancha covered in bloody buck juice. We never figured out where he was bleeding from but there was only evidence that he got her and I was fine with that because she was old enough and big enough to be bred just not exactly the time frame I wanted lol I would have actually gotten this Nigerian for a lute shot had I known he got her too. So I am heavily freaking out over her kidding. I just ordered a lamb puller too just in case. I guess there's always a chance he could have gotten her through the fence on another day but she never really acted in heat so I don't think she ever hit a heat so heavy that she was trying to get it through the fence so I'm about 98.9% certain that the 22nd would be her day. I've had goat have mucus for a whole month before kidding but this one goat is just going to have me on edge because I'm scared for her.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> We had a buck breakout and that's how I have my date. I let my does out on my land to eat to their hearts desire everyday and this certain day my lamancha was in a heavy heat. I went to work and when my husband came to pick me up he told me the buck broke out and he was bleeding and he had the lamancha covered in bloody buck juice. We never figured out where he was bleeding from but there was only evidence that he got her and I was fine with that because she was old enough and big enough to be bred just not exactly the time frame I wanted lol I would have actually gotten this Nigerian for a lute shot had I known he got her too. So I am heavily freaking out over her kidding. I just ordered a lamb puller too just in case. I guess there's always a chance he could have gotten her through the fence on another day but she never really acted in heat so I don't think she ever hit a heat so heavy that she was trying to get it through the fence so I'm about 98.9% certain that the 22nd would be her day. I've had goat have mucus for a whole month before kidding but this one goat is just going to have me on edge because I'm scared for her.


That makes total sense...I'm really hoping everything turns out fantastic for you with an easy kidding I would be so super stressed in your situation too


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So she is for sure working on positioning her kid. There was quite a bit of back arching and some soft talking today and actually letting me pet her going on today. If I recall right though my goat that kidded in December also did this for close to a week before her kid’s came. She’s going to keep me on edge lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:

Happy kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> I was thinking about doing the same but then I remembered how stinking cold it is here right now so I will wait until the last possible moment I think..


I just broke down and clipped my girls udder today.... just not too short so she still has a little warmth lol this waiting is killing me!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> I just broke down and clipped my girls udder today.... just not too short so she still has a little warmth lol this waiting is killing me!


Lol I don't blame you. I'm sick again or I was never better idk but I'm down for now. I went from just having a sore throat to feeling like it was going away to now feeling like complete garbage. I've still been out a couple times today to check on everyone because I still have to take care of them and my human kids but it's keeping me from going absolutely crazy for now lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Lol I don't blame you. I'm sick again or I was never better idk but I'm down for now. I went from just having a sore throat to feeling like it was going away to now feeling like complete garbage. I've still been out a couple times today to check on everyone because I still have to take care of them and my human kids but it's keeping me from going absolutely crazy for now lol


Oh man I'm so sorry!!! That's awful. Feel better really soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:imsorry:

Get well.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How are you and the girls doing today?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> How are you and the girls doing today?


They are good. Everyone was all over me this morning when I went to go check on them. Everyone's ligs are still intact and udders are not full so today's not the day today would have been perfect too lol kinda hard to deal with kiddings and a 5 and 1 year old home and today my older kids are home from school and could have helped. My oldest daughter and I busted our butts yesterday and got some things built and cleaned up. I have a couple more things to do today and I'll be officially ready lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I feel her legs look posty here but then again she’s on a hill here so it could just be that one leg lower then the other who knows lol she’s the FF who doesn’t have a great personality. She hasn’t bonded with any human here and she has bonded herself to my two does I had before her but ones pregnant and mean and the other has kids and is mean so she’s being pushed away a lot now. She is finally letting me touch her some but still not enough. I may end up rehoming her I don’t want a goat I can’t catch ya know?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh and she’s in the middle of chewing cud in that picture that’s why her eyes look like she’s stoned she always looks funny when she’s chewing her cud. I think maybe it’s a blue eyes thing idk makes me giggle though.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> I feel her legs look posty here but then again she's on a hill here so it could just be that one leg lower then the other who knows lol she's the FF who doesn't have a great personality. She hasn't bonded with any human here and she has bonded herself to my two does I had before her but ones pregnant and mean and the other has kids and is mean so she's being pushed away a lot now. She is finally letting me touch her some but still not enough. I may end up rehoming her I don't want a goat I can't catch ya know?


I had one like that last year. I tried every trick in the book to get her to be comfortable with me. Over a year of trying.Last attempt was bonding while she kid. Well, I helped her deliver triplets and the next morning she wanted nothing to do with me. Once her kids were weaned she was rehomed sad but couldn't catch her to save my life.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All goats get that way when they remember something unpleasant.
Some get over it after time, while others hold that grudge.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> All goats get that way when they remember something unpleasant.
> Some get over it after time, while others hold that grudge.


I more so figured it had to do with little interaction but she also wasn't that old when I got her. I also sometimes think it's because I have a lamancha who's a jealous butthead and attacks her if she's getting attention from me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Day 144 possibly for two of my girls today with thunderstorms around and rain all day and for the next few days with Thursday possibly cooking up a snow storm I think Thursday will just end up being cold and raining maybe with some flurries because it is a valley in Tennessee I’m taking about here lol we don’t ever get a lot of snow but I guess in 1993 they had a crazy blizzard that happened after a really warm week ‍♀


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

The two possibly due tomorrow. These two are heavily bonded. They were sold as kids to be a companion for a horse and then sold back to the farm they were from and then bred and sold to me as a bonded pair. The black one actually acts a little like a horse occasionally.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lamancha kisses. This goat is like a puppy with me. She always has to be with me and right up on me. She's the only lamancha I have and anytime I ever thought of getting out of goats she changes my mind with her goofy loving personality. She even chases chickens like a dog. Well it's more that she likes to run through them if they are all flocked together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

There is something about lamanchas that just melts my heart!! They are all just so sweet in your pocket type of animal!! I love it!! I bred my nigi buck to my lamancha girls this year so I'll get in your pocket minis


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> There is something about lamanchas that just melts my heart!! They are all just so sweet in your pocket type of animal!! I love it!! I bred my nigi buck to my lamancha girls this year so I'll get in your pocket minis


yes she's bred to a Nigerian too! I sometimes think maybe I chose the wrong breed of goat getting Nigerians now lol.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh! How funny! One of my Lamanchas chases chickens and runs through the flock too! I called it chicken bowling.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GodsGarden said:


> Oh! How funny! One of my Lamanchas chases chickens and runs through the flock too! I called it chicken bowling.


I love that! Chicken bowling


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So one of my goats has not lost her ligaments and her bag is still not full but she’s been licking the air. This will be her second freshening. Is it common for them not to lose their ligaments and fill their bag just hours before labor? I’m debating if I should stall her up tonight as well.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> So one of my goats has not lost her ligaments and her bag is still not full but she's been licking the air. This will be her second freshening. Is it common for them not to lose their ligaments and fill their bag just hours before labor? I'm debating if I should stall her up tonight as well.


I have a doe who shows no signs until right before!! If you think she's acting strange trust your gut. You know her better then anyone!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Any new pics?? I really need to see babies soon


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> Any new pics?? I really need to see babies soon


Nope I really think she's gonna go over. She looks no where as close as your doe. I really think she only has a single so I keep thinking the longer it's in the bigger it's gonna be but if she waits until her due date or Sunday it will at least be sunny and in the mid to high 50s so ‍♀ I guess I can't be mad about that. I kinda want a field kidding. I think it would be cool.

my lamanchas day 150 is the 27th and I kinda think she may have triplets but we will see. It's probably just twins but she looks deep and she sticks out.

then the goats who I had for day 145 on the 19th would have just been first exposure so they could be due all the way up until March 19th. I still think they will go this month though possibly first week of March because their udders are to the point it wouldn't take much to fill super quick especially since it's their second freshening.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So we are Starting to pooch up some in the back and the color of the mucus has changed colors. Udder is still small but hey we have 2 days left lol. She absolutely refuses to go into the shed. I've tried two different buddies. I have heat in the shed and everything but no she would rather freeze. She can get in and out of the fence too. She goes underneath it. So I let her out with a friend and the friend is in the shed with her kids loving the heat lamp also the shed has a camera in it so I notice she's not in there. This little butthead was back in the fence yelling at me ‍♀ I give up. She's going to kid outside so I hope it's during the day when the sun is out at least


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> View attachment 173083
> So we are Starting to pooch up some in the back and the color of the mucus has changed colors. Udder is still small but hey we have 2 days left lol. She absolutely refuses to go into the shed. I've tried two different buddies. I have heat in the shed and everything but no she would rather freeze. She can get in and out of the fence too. She goes underneath it. So I let her out with a friend and the friend is in the shed with her kids loving the heat lamp also the shed has a camera in it so I notice she's not in there. This little butthead was back in the fence yelling at me ‍♀ I give up. She's going to kid outside so I hope it's during the day when the sun is out at least


Any change is good change!!!! I'm so excited for you


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Look at her laying there like a little fluff ball chewing her cud. She could care less today is her due date. I shouldn’t talk crap though. I had to be induced with all of my kid’s because I just don’t deliver on my own lol and if I could have chose to deliver on my own I would have so I’m assuming goats don’t really get to choose when their bodies say it’s go time.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> Look at her laying there like a little fluff ball chewing her cud. She could care less today is her due date. I shouldn't talk crap though. I had to be induced with all of my kid's because I just don't deliver on my own lol and if I could have chose to deliver on my own I would have so I'm assuming goats don't really get to choose when their bodies say it's go time.


Come on girl let's get with it lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So my lamancha who is on day 145 is having huge udder development. It actually has filled since checking on her this morning and we are starting to get a little loose in the back but those ligs are still tight. Maybe my Nigerian is waiting to kid with her bestie lol


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking pretty good. She might go on time for you then. Or not, lol. Looks cute. Hopefully she'll have a nice freshening. How was her mom''s udder?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GodsGarden said:


> Looking pretty good. She might go on time for you then. Or not, lol. Looks cute. Hopefully she'll have a nice freshening. How was her mom''s udder?


It was decent. She only had a single so it didn't get super big. This doe was born on another farm. I took her in around 8ish weeks and gave her a bottle once a day for a little bit. I think so far she is looking to be an improvement over her dam but we will see.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

GodsGarden said:


> Looking pretty good. She might go on time for you then. Or not, lol. Looks cute. Hopefully she'll have a nice freshening. How was her mom''s udder?


This picture was taken Wednesday just to show you how much we have changed in a short period of time lol. I'm excited. I've only had Nigerians so even if it's not the greatest udder in the world it will be a lot for me.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So here’s dam pictures. First one was when she was still with her and second was after I took her kid so the owner could milk her more.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sires dam


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Soooo any babies yet? Nice udders on all sidez.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Soooo any babies yet? Nice udders on all sidez.


Nope lol the one due today has probably the smallest udder I've ever seen for a goat who's suppose to be due today and her sire is from some nice lines so ‍♀ I expected more from her lol but she likely just has a single because she doesn't even look pregnant which is why I really didn't want her to go over day 145 but it is what it is. Her and the lamancha were bred on same day because we had a buck break out. At the time I only knew he got the lamancha because he left a messy bit of evidence on her but also wasn't sure if he even reached her and then about 6ish weeks ago they started developing udders. I'm just gonna keep overly watching them and driving myself bonkers. I just had a job interview yesterday too and got hired on the spot so I'll be working full time again as soon as my background check comes back. so I'm gonna need them to kid soon lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lamancha’s ligs have gotten a little squishy now. Earlier today they were rock hard. She is being extra chatty which for her is not common but she’s been a little talkative the last couple of days. Maybe these two girls will kid together and have me in a panic freak out mode


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully they will go soon for you. Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh no Dualing Does! (dance)you will be busy! But have doubke the fun too! Good luck & happy kidding!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

You guys the lamancha has a tight udder and the Nigerian has a massive amount of goop on her tail. I don’t think the Nigerian is going today but if the lamancha doesn’t I’ll be surprised or will I? Idk lol excited!!!! Gonna try to manage to cook breakfast for my family in a calm mood and not to rush through it lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LisaCan89 said:


> You guys the lamancha has a tight udder and the Nigerian has a massive amount of goop on her tail. I don't think the Nigerian is going today but if the lamancha doesn't I'll be surprised or will I? Idk lol excited!!!! Gonna try to manage to cook breakfast for my family in a calm mood and not to rush through it lol


I'm totally going to be stalking your thread today!!! If I'm not too busy lol I'm literally counting the minutes before the sun comes up to head out to check on opal. I'm soooooo excited for you!! I would throw some cereal on the counter and wish them good luck my kiddos don't wake up until like 8:30 so I'll be long gone before they need to eat hehe


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

You guys this is my baby!!! It’s going to take everything out of me not to keep a baby from her but I have to sell something and idk what I’d do with mini manchas lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Mini lamanchas are awesome!!! Fantastic little milkers in smaller packages. They eat less and provide a good amount of milk. If they have the milk lines to back it up. I just love them!!! Plus they are cute as heck. IMO but I’m partial


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> Mini lamanchas are awesome!!! Fantastic little milkers in smaller packages. They eat less and provide a good amount of milk. If they have the milk lines to back it up. I just love them!!! Plus they are cute as heck. IMO but I'm partial


In order to have them registered though I'd have to join another registry I finally got myself to a point I only have registered goats. We will see what happens although I told my husband not to let me lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Isn’t this kidding type goo too? I may have two in labor lord give me strength


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How’s it going????? I’m just watching a whole lot of nothing right now. Any news on your end?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Buck/doe twins but I’m not convinced she’s done


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute! They look good & healthy! Please remember to add them to our 2020Kidding Tally & add to our numbers!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Congrats!!!!! You beat me lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww so cute! They look good & healthy! Please remember to add them to our 2020Kidding Tally & add to our numbers!


Will do. What are the chances there could be another kid after delivering placenta because before she delivered it I thought I still felt something hard but I'm not an expert bumper and I don't want to stick my hand in her unless it's necessary


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> Congrats!!!!! You beat me lol


Yeah she came into the kidding race out of no where Nigerian due yesterday is still pregnant lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Usually...once the placenta/ afterbirth is expelled. The birthing is over. The hardness can be contracted muscles .


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Usually...once the placenta/ afterbirth is expelled. The birthing is over. The hardness can be contracted muscles .


Thank you, yeah she's fine. She was pawing the ground still and standing around but I also know that even after kids you contract for a while and it hurts and since it's her first time she may be a little confused why it's still happening. In her mind she was probably expecting another kid to shoot out. Once she started pushing these kids flew out. First came the doe who was insanely small but healthy and a pig then not even a minute later the buck came and he is quite a bit bigger but still not lamancha size. He hurt her. All of my kids had come in including my one year old and the lamancha was standing up to push and while pushing she started running and screaming. It scared the living crap out of my 1 year old my 9 year old had brought her out and I had to make her take her back inside. I can't find the kidding tally btw. Sorry I'm slow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So despite that discharge with what looks like blood tinge in it that other goat never did lose her ligaments and kid so I’m getting pretty concerned about her. As far as I remember my buck only got loose that one day but I was working so much I could be wrong idk but for the day I know he was loose she would be 147 now I’m wondering if I need to get a vet involved.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I’ll be checking her ligaments when i get home. She does look more open today from a glance but I couldn’t be out for long today with it raining and having a 1 year old with me and I’m currently out because I have to do a test for my new job.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since you aren't absolutely positive that was the only date, I wouldn't worry. Plus she isn't even showing signs of problems.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its under 2020 Kidding Tally.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How’s your Nigerian doing?? Any progress?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

daisysmaid said:


> How's your Nigerian doing?? Any progress?


Well last night I could barely feel her ligs. My other two also have very squishy ligs now. My cou Claire girl was acting off yesterday and doing things like stepping only her two front feet up on stuff and standing like that although her best friend has even squishier ligs but isn't acting different at all yet so I had to make a separation in my shed yesterday since the lamancha and her kids are still in there. I don't think I have room to make a bunch of separate stalls though so hopefully the other two hang on until nice weather is back again lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like the one is stretching to get her kids in position. 
Happy Kidding!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So it started raining about an hour ago and is suppose to turn to snow tonight so I go out and check on my little goat who will not go into labor lol her udder is fuller but those barely there ligs are hanging on. I look over and see my black and white goat with super full teats. Not udder her teats are full. We are taking standard size dairy goat looking teats so I check hers and they are gone so in the kidding stall she goes. I took her bff with her. This is a goat that I bought from a friend without her papers. I can paper any doe kid from her but because her topline is a mess her papers are being pulled but man the potential for one heck of an udder in future kids so here’s to hoping she gives me a good doe before I have to move her along. She should easily sell as a backyard milking with these teats. Makes me want to keep her honestly lol


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh and I start training for my assistant manager job tomorrow so I’m totally freaking out about that ff going into labor while I’m at work. I hope my husband pays food attention to her. They actually called me today and tried to get me to come in and train at a different location and I’m like dang I need some kind of notice.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm stressing all this week too cause I have Seven goats due to kid and I work every single day.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

rebelINny said:


> I'm stressing all this week too cause I have Seven goats due to kid and I work every single day.


Omg noooo!!! Honestly I was content with quitting my last job and not having one since I had goats kidding and then this store calls me a month later and I'm like well crap I really do need more income coming in at least to support my goats lol now it's like I gotta work to support them but I'm missing stuff


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

With the storm coming in sure they'll both kid this evening at dinner time and have their twin does each dry and nursing and stable for your first day on the new job tomorrow


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> With the storm coming in sure they'll both kid this evening at dinner time and have their twin does each dry and nursing and stable for your first day on the new job tomorrow


I like your thinking lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Triplets but they all came out breech with a lot of fluid in them. They don’t sound bad anymore but are weak and I can’t get them to suck.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Little doe is probably in the worst shape so I was gonna pull her and bottle feed her but none will suck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tube them to get some colostrum into them. Sorry you had such a problem birth.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Tube them to get some colostrum into them. Sorry you had such a problem birth.


I took them to my friend and got them steroids for their lungs and warmed them up. I was getting ready to tube when they finally started sucking. The boys are perking up but my doe is struggling  I can't get anymore colostrum from mom atm but I'm going to milk her and my lamancha before heading to work. I really hope she pulls through. I Have them in my house now


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Black and white bucklings. The one with the skunk like markings is quite a bit bigger. The smaller buck was born first and the big one last.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

And my little doe. I’m hoping at the moment she’s just sleepy because it’s like she gets little spurts of spunk in her where she tries to walk but right now her heads just falling over. This is killing me. Idk if I’ll sleep tonight now.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aw I hope they all do ok. They are so pretty! Good luck with them!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Gosh, I really hope for the best and they all pull through for you.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

The small ones didn’t make it through the night. That doe was gonna be my baby. I’m heartbroken and I have to start a new job this morning and I didn’t sleep good. The bigger one I stuck in the shed with his mom last night latches on and eats. He had weak legs but was still getting around. They don’t seem to be working at all now and he’s already had a bo-se shot. So he will either need to be held up to his mom for feedings for a bit or bottle fed. I may sell him cheaply as a bottle fed baby soon because I’m not gonna have the time now. Hopefully I can get some strength into his back legs first though.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry girl!!! That's heartbreaking


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh man that's so tough. I'm so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

My wild FF delivered a single doe without my husband ever noticing I was so worried about her because she’s sooo young. She never needed us nor wanted us. Hopefully her doeling won’t be as wild.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry you lost the smaller kids Glad to hear the bigger one is sucking now though. 

Congrats on the doeling! They really can surprise you sometimes.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

So moonlight also was in labor when I got home. I saw her standing alone and some contractions and I was like well I haven’t ate all day so I ate really quick and came out to crying. She had buck doe twins in the cold damnit


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

And that’s a wrap for me. Now I have to figure out to keep and who to sell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sitting in my bathroom floor in tears because the buckling born yesterday is also not gonna make it. I bought both the girls who are having weak kids bred. They were overweight when bred and that’s the only connection I can think is causing this. Both have one healthy kid and the rest cannot thrive. All of the goat I bred here lived on straight pasture until winter and then started getting hay when forage was low. All of my goats had big strong kids. I’m shaking. My heart is broken. I’m trying but nothing is working.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry @LisaCan89 - are you sure the kids were full term? If positive about the breeding dates then the likely issue is selenium deficiency rather than obesity.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> I'm so sorry @LisaCan89 - are you sure the kids were full term? If positive about the breeding dates then the likely issue is selenium deficiency rather than obesity.


Not sure on due date because they were in with a buck for about a month time frame. I just know their teeth barely were erupted from gums. I gave the kids bo-se after they were born too just in case. The breeder said they kidded fine last year and they were probably more overweight at that time so being overweight likely isn't the issues. It's just odd to me it was just those two goats and I know that breeder is better at staying on top of minerals then I am so I really don't know now my lamancha did kid at day 146 but then my ff Nigerian kidded day 150 to a large bouncy single doe. I also had a goat kid twins in December that were right on their feet so I'm just wondering what happened. These two goats are extremely bonded so I kinda wonder if it's possible that one would just sync into the other going into labor? I know that's probably not likely either but man I have so many questions.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Basically what I’m assuming is they both delivered prematurely but why? It’s just weird to me that two of them did that and one right after the other.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Gosh, I’m so sorry you are going through this!! I am not good at diagnosing issues as I’m still learning myself. I just want you to know I’m truly hoping for the best for your future and the goats. This is such a hard thing to go through....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so very sorry! That's heartbreaking. If he doesn't make it , (which I hope he does)All I can suggest is a getting necropsy to see if there's something going on that's not obvious. It's horrible going through all this and not knowing why. ((HUGS))


----------

